# Tropheus duboisi & Petrochromis in 420 L (110 gal)



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi,

I would like to ask...this is not for me but for my friend and he wanted to know:
- tank 420 L (110 gal), 140x60x50 (55"x23"x19"hight) 
- at least a pair of Eretmodus

Q's:
*- how many T. duboisi?
- which Petrochromis sp. and how many (if at all)?*

Thanks for all inputs!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't think I would be putting any petros in that tank....probably do about 40 dubs though.


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks ek, I thought at least 30 duboisi and no Petrochromis.

I've never kept Petros so I'm not able to say how many of them or if at all as I've read successful experience with a few Petros (trio or so).

Any other suggestions?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert, I had my 20 piece moop colony with a group of 15 young petro trews in a 120 gallon tank. 65x24x20 were the dimensions. It worked okay but it seems the petros messed up the moop breeding.


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Thank you Gerry! I thought about your Petros


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

you might be able to keep a singleton.....good luck


----------



## redrum (May 15, 2008)

I was also thinking of adding some petro's to my tank. Do I have room? And what type would be the most colorful along with being the easiest? How many would you recommend adding if any? I have a 175 gal bow front that is 72" by 24"(the widest point) by 29". I currently have 2 N. Leleupi(3"), 1 N Tretocephalus(5"), 20 Duboisi Halembe( 2") :thumb: , and 20 Moorii Chipimbi Red(1 1/2") :thumb: . Any help would be great. I am some what new to keeping Tropheus. I tried and failed many years ago  . It is going much better this time around.

Thank you


----------



## Tanganyikaguy (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a 150 gallon with about 17 T. moorii Katoto and 16 Petrochromis fasciolatus and they all get along great. both groups are regularly spawning and agression is pretty minimal.

the tank is filtered by 3 fluval 405 cannister filters with a big Koralia powerhead moving the water even more. they started doing even better when I added the powerhead and the 3rd filter.


----------

